# 2 ottawa soda bottles and a local bottle from Orillia ont



## RCO (Apr 11, 2013)

saw these bottles for sale online and got them for a really good price , got 2 ottawa bottles i'm pretty sure there both soda bottles . the eug mirault is fairly common for that area but its is in pretty good condition . also says " this bottle is my property " on bottom edge which is neat . book lists the company is going out of business in 1930's so this bottle is likely from at least a few years before that 

 don't know much about the Morel Bros Ottawa bottle , wasn't listed in my book so must be older than 1930's . its also in really good condition .


----------



## RCO (Apr 11, 2013)

he also had for sale a local bottle from Orillia Ontario . its for F P hinds and son , which was later called hinds beverages . was a bottling company that operated in Orillia Ontario for a number of years . according to my research this bottle would date from WW1 era to 1920's but tough to determine exact year it was used but its also in pretty good condition. according to his story is was found on a lot along the severn river area which is a popular tourist destination . its a pretty neat bottle and was glad to get it , haven't seen to many old bottles from orillia for sale they seem to be hard to come by or find .


----------



## cobaltbot (Apr 11, 2013)

Nice, so there's no numbers on the base or heel of either bottle?


----------



## RCO (Apr 11, 2013)

not really any numbers of them , is   " EM " in big letters on bottom of mirault bottle and " MB " in big letters on Morel Bros bottle . only marking on the Orillia bottle is " 2 " on bottom back edge area , but i have seen this design of bottle before its common for that period what makes it more collectable as thats its from a smaller city so not many others around , orillia is only 30,000 or a bit more today and was likely less than 5,000 population or even smaller when this bottle used


----------

